# Straight-Forward Built-In



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Nothing too special, except for the size...14' long and 10' high. And...the fact that my basement shop decided to flood this past spring after I had 11 carcasses made.
This was commissioned for the sole purpose of the new T.V.
Poplar and cabinet grade birch/maple ply...finished with white lacquer. Crown all the way around the room.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job. Looks very clean. A little excessive for the customer to commission it for the new t.v. I mean, I could understand if it was a 52" or bigger, but that doesn't look like anything more than a 42". Could be wrong. 
Great work.
Ken


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

TV is 55"...probably a bad angle with the camera. The opening width is 60".


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well in that case, it's okay. :laughing:
Still a great job, either way.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

The customer didn't have the new TV when I made this. If he had, I probably would have customized the opening for the exact TV dimensions. He decided on the height and width dimensions and that's what he got. I would have preferred to close in the area around the TV a little more.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I think that is a great looking built in Rob. I bet that customer was pleased. Very clean looking.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Rob said:


> The customer didn't have the new TV when I made this. If he had, I probably would have customized the opening for the exact TV dimensions. He decided on the height and width dimensions and that's what he got. I would have preferred to close in the area around the TV a little more.


It looks good. These days TV's don't last and if he gets another one in a year or two it might not fit in exact opening for that TV. It's best to have a little room.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice Rob...I've lost track of how many wall units like that I've done in paint grade. They are great money makers once I figured out how to turn them out fast, and they always make any room come alive. I do not miss making center cabinets for those giant boulder size 42" old-style tv's that needed to be three feet deep!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice looking unit, well done. It looks good in white. I'm wondering...10' high?


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

nice job rob not in my taste but a nice job anyway :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> Very nice looking unit, well done. It looks good in white. I'm wondering...10' high?


 
I lied...119"


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Rob said:


> I lied...119"



I knew it!!! I've got an eye for that sort of thing.:laughing:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

You are good...that's for sure!
I think one of the problems is that I was taking the picture from the dining room, which is about 12" higher than the living room. 
I'm surprised no one mentioned the crown molding at the top left of the center section. The house is 5 years old and the ceiling was out about 1.5" at that spot. I had to install two wedges to get the top of the crown and ceiling to meet.
The customers are happy...no, they are ecstatic. The money is important but there is nothing like a customer that really goes nuts about what you've created. By the same token, nothing worse than having someone say "Oh, that's nice" about something you are really, really proud of.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Rob said:


> The customers are happy...no, they are ecstatic. The money is important but there is nothing like a customer that really goes nuts about what you've created. By the same token, nothing worse than having someone say "Oh, that's nice" about something you are really, really proud of.



It's either that they are ecstatic, or they look it over trying to find something wrong. You're right, the money doesn't match clients jumping up and down screaming with joy. Those screamers make good references.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Rob said:


> The customers are happy...no, they are ecstatic. The money is important but there is nothing like a customer that really goes nuts about what you've created. By the same token, nothing worse than having someone say "Oh, that's nice" about something you are really, really proud of.



I've got to agree, I made some display cases for a jeweler friend of mine. Now he paid for the cases but I just about walk on water now as far as he ans his wife are concerned. I get considerable discounts on anything in the store and he even offered to come in on his day off since they are like 1 1/2 away from where I live. He tells everyone that if they need something built I;m the one to call. That's worth more then the money for sure.


----------



## adeptr (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice job, Rob! I am just about finished with a built-in library project in my family room. This is my first attempt an anything that even comes close to approaching what you have done here with this project. You probably have done so many of these that it is in the "piece of cake" category, but for me, the library was kind of intimidating. I'll post the project after completion so that I can get a "finished" photo.

Dave
http://www.oldaveswoodshop.com


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice! Sometimes I'm glad I don't yet have the tools for the projects my wife wants to do...


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

adeptr said:


> Nice job, Rob! I am just about finished with a built-in library project in my family room. This is my first attempt an anything that even comes close to approaching what you have done here with this project. You probably have done so many of these that it is in the "piece of cake" category, but for me, the library was kind of intimidating. I'll post the project after completion so that I can get a "finished" photo.
> 
> Dave
> http://www.oldaveswoodshop.com


Thanks for all the kind words.
I wish I was to the point where they were all a piece of cake. They keep getting easier but I still can't do 'em blindfolded. I'm always on the lookout for an easier and better way of doing things without sacrificing quality.


----------



## FreshCut (Aug 3, 2010)

*Built-in Question*

Love the look of the finished built-in. What brand/type of primer/paint did you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

This was M.L. Campbell Magnaclaw primer. I had this tinted for the green back panels. Magnamax pre-catalyzed nitrocellulose lacquer for the tinted lacquer, white and green.


----------



## FreshCut (Aug 3, 2010)

*Thanks*

very helpful thanks


----------

